

Ask HN: Any digital mail start up still alive? - thefreeman

I have desperately wanted to throw money at a digital mail service ever since reading about Outbox.  All my google-fu has turned up nothing but dead companies.<p>Can anyone recommend a company which is still active?
======
nerdburn
I was so sad to hear the news about Outbox. I've been waiting for a Canadian
equivalent to appear. I'm also watching this space anxiously.

------
jimbobob
[https://www.earthclassmail.com](https://www.earthclassmail.com) looks like it
is still alive, no?

------
tejasm
[http://www.virtualpostmail.com/](http://www.virtualpostmail.com/) \- i love
them.

------
sa5
[https://www.papertrailer.com](https://www.papertrailer.com)

------
pzxc
I currently use mailboxforwarding.com and am pretty happy with it.

